# Space Wolves vs Tau



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

How has the 6th ed Tau been treating those of you that play Space Wolves?

Has the new Supporting Fire rule hurt your tactics against Tau? Or is it not as big as a threat as it seems.

I find the range and damage nerf to the Broadsides to be a welcome change, it means I can worry a little less about my Thunderwolf Cav being ID.

For my playing against the local Tau it will continue to be as I have done before in the past I think. I prefer Drop Pods and TWC with Long Fang support and I did not see anything in the 6th Ed Tau Codex that will change this playstyle. I will have to be more aware of who and what I am charging but this has always been a factor to the game I feel.

So fellow Space Wolves players, what are your thoughts and experiences on the 6th Ed Tau?


----------



## Emperor's Wolf (Jun 10, 2013)

Well you are going to need speed and hard hitting. Speeders, bikers and long range fire support... Thunderwolf's can do the job just cost more. But I think SPeeders will for sure be number one pick against tau for they can really put the pressure where you want. 

The Tau are really hard hitters so Good luck man!


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Speeders set up as long range gun boats or close in melta/flamer units? 

I always found speeders to be too squishy in 5th with the fact a few marines could shoot one down with bolters, has this changed with the new ed? I haven't tried to use them in 6th.


----------

